# Rodent file manager not present in port?



## gilnovjetlui (Nov 16, 2012)

Has the Rodent file manager been removed from the Ports?

My FreeBSD 9.0 has no rodent fm in Ports and the link on FreeBSD ports website is dead


----------



## jrm@ (Nov 16, 2012)

The link is dead because of some work going on.  See this thread.  Perhaps you're not seeing it locally because your ports tree is messed up?  Unfortunately it doesn't seem to be possible to sync your ports tree with portsnap() at the moment.


----------

